# Destination filter is totally broken now



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

The last 8 or so rides i've done on DF mode have neen aweful. First of all, DFmode no longer provides long pickup fee. So there's that. So I set DF mode home (NW) and it gives me a 15 minute pickup northeast, mainly to the east traveling 11 minutes South. After spending half an hour on the trip I am now like 32 minutes from home instead of 34. And no long pickup fee because it is DF mode, even though it is not anything close to on the way. This is the only type of DF ride I ever get anymore. I am basically at the point where I have to stop using it. It only makes me late to anything I'm going towards and doesn't realistically get me anywhere. 

Totally useless, broken. Serves no purpose except to get far away pickups with no long pickup fee.

When I used "arrive by" to get to my doctors appointment in the next city over, it gave me 3 long pickup short trips going the opposite direction that each made me farther away. 

Today I tried doing the same thing and it wants to send me 15 minutes east to pick someone up from walmart and go 10 minutes north when I am heading South. The algorithm thinks I will still have time... No way I will be on time loading and unloading groceries going the opposite direction.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Einstein once *said* that *insanity is doing the same thing over and over and expecting a different result*.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

It used to work really well. Just a month or two ago I both got trips that were roughly in the same directon and also got long pickup fee. They changed the algorithm to give trips that do not help on a journey while taking away the normal pay for the ride.

For me now, it will be Lyft only for Destination mode from now on unless they go back to the old algorithm.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> First of all, DFmode no longer provides long pickup fee.


It was always that way in my market; DF assumes that since we're "going that way anyway" we weren't entitled to compensation. :thumbdown:


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

I only have used it like twice. Once I found it 'expires' I stopped using it. Going offline and heading home was much easier. Plus all the notes here where maybe 1 in 10 state it worked for them..... Maybe we all just don't understand how Uber intended it to be used?


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Sounds like the Lyft DF in LA county. I always had to use uber's to get out of there.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

SHalester said:


> Going offline and heading home was much easier. Plus all the notes here where maybe 1 in 10 state it worked for them..... Maybe we all just don't understand how Uber intended it to be used?


It's mostly useless as a tool to earn money, but flip your DF on when going home to rack up mileage deductions that can be used to lessen tax liability on other earnings.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> but flip your DF on when going home to rack up mileage deductions


oh, I count all miles while I'm on 'shift'. On or offline makes no difference. And if the IRS has a fit on that, I already have defenses ready......


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

SHalester said:


> I only have used it like twice. Once I found it 'expires' I stopped using it. Going offline and heading home was much easier. Plus all the notes here where maybe 1 in 10 state it worked for them..... Maybe we all just don't understand how Uber intended it to be used?


When driving I am usually on filter. Now that Gryft dropped us to only two filters instead of six it will usually end up around 50% of my time.

The DF for both companies change often depending on how each individual uses them and need in market. Right now with fewer drivers out and demand building I am certain they turned effectiveness down to1. I do believe they can change it at will and each driver has different settings.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

well just wait until we get to be employees, no DF at all


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> It's mostly useless as a tool to earn money, but flip your DF on when going home to rack up mileage deductions that can be used to lessen tax liability on other earnings.


Depends on market. In 2019 I made 71% of my money on filter


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

It’s because there is not enough drivers who want to drive during covid or are receiving benefits. The algo just says screw it and sent it to whoever take the request.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

For the past several months, I have found that Lyft's DF's are much better than Uber's.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Forget about DF it wasn’t working for me before the outbreak and now I’m positive it won’t work again for a very long time.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Amos69 said:


> Depends on market. In 2019 I made 71% of my money on filter


I was same as you . I used it all the time to stay In certain areas. And if it was a long pickup I did get the fee with DF on. I would set it for a place with timer set to one and a half hours . Every half hour I would change it to half hour more . I did this for my whole shift 4 to 5 hour. Once in a while it would the out . Maybe 10%of the time.


----------



## NWAüber (Sep 11, 2014)

SHalester said:


> oh, I count all miles while I'm on 'shift'. On or offline makes no difference. And if the IRS has a fit on that, I already have defenses ready......


Just make sure you're wearing your mask and practicing social distancing whilst defending yourself, ma'am.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

"Now?" What is this now of which you speak? When has it ever worked correctly?


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Clothahump said:


> "Now?" What is this now of which you speak? When has it ever worked correctly?


Work up till I stopped working beging of March.


----------



## Ubercadabra (Oct 20, 2019)

The best way to get a trip towards your destination is to shout at the DF


----------

